# I Fought The Law: the Life & Strange Death of Bobby Fuller: Skip It



## DB17 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have always been a fan of the music of The Bobby Fuller Four and knew of this book's existence about two years ago, when it was in the production stages. Promising rock guitarist/singer/songwriter Bobby Fuller was found dead in his mother's car in LA in July, 1966, and the case has never been solved. There are many theories about what happened, and it was hoped this book would finally solve the mystery. It doesn't. All it does is rehash all the gruesome details and hunches, and the writing and editing (or lack thereof) is nothing short of awful. Written by Miriam Linna of Norton Records, and Randell Fuller, Bobby's younger brother, it serves as a cathartic experience for Fuller, which is good for him, I suppose. Otherwise, unless you're a seriously obsessive Bobby Fuller fan, leave this one for the rockbottom remainders table.


----------



## Burroughs (Jan 27, 2015)

I hate when people make money off of situations like this. They act like investigative journalists but just re-hash obvious information, and don't offer anything new to their readers. Thank you for letting us know


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 27, 2015)

It's a shame about Bobby Fuller. I'm familiar with the rumor of his being in trouble with the mob. It would have been nice to have seen a book that could have substantiated (or maybe unsubstantiated) the whole mystery behind his death. It was a tragedy. he clearly had a lot of talent.


----------

